# Can goats get Lyme disease



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've read cattle can get anaplasmosis which is another tick disease. The article I read said that disease can be spread by ticks, mosquitoes and horse flies.

I found a deer tick on one of my goats today and we've got tick diseases just thick around here. My 2 dogs have had anaplasmosis 3 times and Lyme disease 4 times despite vaccination and Frontline.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Here's what Goat Medicine has to say about Lyme and goats.
http://books.google.com/books?id=lY...ed=0CBkQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=lyme goats&f=false
I seems that goats don't get symptoms even though it can be detected in their blood.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Laverne said:


> Here's what Goat Medicine has to say about Lyme and goats.
> http://books.google.com/books?id=lY...ed=0CBkQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=lyme goats&f=false
> I seems that goats don't get symptoms even though it can be detected in their blood.


Thanks!

That's what I got out of it too.

I did read that goats get anaplasmosis and that disease is common here.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

Most horses don't get Lyme's symptoms although one of my girlfriend's horses did. He was real old and had a couple other things going on. I would imagine it could cause a goat problems if the critter was in bad enough shape.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

I do not have goats, but I once had a pet pygmy goat. I was living in an area that was infested with ticks - lyme disease was rampant. My goat died from lyme disease. I also had a horse that was the love of my life. My mare had lyme disease and was part of a study on equine lyme disease. Her blood was tested frequently and her symptoms monitored. She recovered, but several years later she developed ringbone. The clinic we took her to (a clinic that was for leg problems usually in race horses) said that Arabians almost never have ringbone and that it was from the lyme disease. My mare was not old when she was infected and she was in excellent health and condition. My goat was not young, but he was not old or sickly.


----------

